

Is Django or Rails more popular in London? - All-ln

Is the Django or Rails community in London bigger?What's the average salary for a junior developer in a startup and which of the frameworks has better job prospects in the city?
Thanks
======
ig1
I'm guessing most Django startups would hire someone with Rails experience and
vice-versa so I wouldn't sweat it.

PHP is still the dominant language amount startups though, but I'd say Rails
is more popular than Django. Saying that there's enough startups hiring in all
three languages that getting a job shouldn't be a huge issue.

